# Poll: Most popular type of arrow shaft.



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Victory vaps. Awesome penetration and speed.


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

Love my FMJ 300


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Black eagle zombie slayers in the elite. Black eagle outlaws in the new quest


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I use carbon arrows for deer hunting. Fiberglass arrows are by far the most used by bowfishermen.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Copper15 said:


> I use carbon arrows for deer hunting. Fiberglass arrows are by far the most used by bowfishermen.


Solid fiberglass, yes. But I wanted to include the traditional guys that might still be shooting the old-school woven fiberglass shafts such as the old Microflites, Herters or Graphlex.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> Kinda curious to see the percentage for each type of arrow shafts these days. So, whatcha shooting in 2015?
> 
> I'm shooting Easton ACC 3-49's and have been for a very long time.


Shot ACC for years. Now I shoot Gold Tip Velocity Pro out of my compound, and Gold Tip Kinetic XT's out of my recurve.


----------



## shadowman (Nov 25, 2005)

Gold tip hunter xt out of my Hoyt.


----------



## SmokeCity85 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobcat said:


> Love my FMJ 300


I shoot the FMJ 340's and really like them. Especially when shooting archery league in the off season. My buddies shoot carbons and have one heck of a time pulling them out of the targets. FMJ's pull out like butter. Didn't have the chance to capitalize with them last year on wild game though, so I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Second year with Deer Crossing Archery -Hunters after having switched from Maximas.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

carbon shafts


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Pile drivers for me fairly priced and durable although the last set i bought had to be refletched after one season


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I must be getting old, but they still work......

XX78 Super Slam, 2315


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

18" Black Eagle Zombie Slayers, 80gr insert, & 125gr G5's out of a Excalibur Phoenix


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Aluminum has worked just fine for me. I like a heavier and therefore quieter setup. When I played the speed game I tried every type of carbon arrow made but always return to aluminum for my hunting rigs.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Carbon Express Mayhem hunter 350's tipped with 100gr Xecutioner's. Ends up being right around 401 grains with my 31" draw length.


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

FMJ 400's following a 125 muzzy through the pump station


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

420 grain Easton FMJ 400 tipped with Slick Tricks


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Heavy carbon!


----------

